# Which State is Offering ICT Business Analyst



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I checked with South Australia they are not longer accepting any application for the ICT Business Analyst.

Can anybody guide me or tell me from where I can find which state is offering ICT Business Analyst sponsorship. I have valid ACS which will be expiring by this month end.

Best Regards


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Alwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked with South Australia they are not longer accepting any application for the ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Check with Victoria but they are looking for 5yrs working experiences


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Vincentluf said:


> Check with Victoria but they are looking for 5yrs working experiences


Thanks for prompt response I have that much experience.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked with South Australia they are not longer accepting any application for the ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Hello Alwani,

VIC SS - is sponsoring 261111 but has mandated 7 in all bands IELTS, not sure why is VIS so unrelent abt reducing IELTS scores
ACT SS - is sponsoring 261111, but has mandated 7 in speaking nd 7 as overall score
NSW SS - is not sponsoring 261111, even I am eagerly awaiting for them to be relent in adding 261111 in SNOL

Seniors, am I correct ??

- NBR


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Now next question, how to proceed do I make EOI and the Victoria application. What really the procedure


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

NBR said:


> Hello Alwani,
> 
> VIC SS - is sponsoring 261111 but has mandated 7 in all bands IELTS, not sure why is VIS so unrelent abt reducing IELTS scores
> ACT SS - is sponsoring 261111, but has mandated 7 in speaking nd 7 as overall score
> ...


I believe even though our points are less we can apply, because if points are less we have to pay more fees and then take the training classes in AUS SS . This is one of the information I got from sources.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Well..that is sort of bad news I guess. I myself is in BA profession, and plan to work in BA field once I reach Aus.

But I dont understand the reason why they have closed BA occupation? Does that mean there are too many BA professionals applying or more of BA jobs are getting full daily?


----------



## joe5002 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello all,

From the above post....

VIC SS - is sponsoring 261111 but has mandated 7 in all bands IELTS, not sure why is VIS so unrelent abt reducing IELTS scores
ACT SS - is sponsoring 261111, but has mandated 7 in speaking nd 7 as overall score
NSW SS - is not sponsoring 261111, even I am eagerly awaiting for them to be relent in adding 261111 in SNOL

1. Is this true? any specifics please>?
2. What is ACT SS? 
3. which states sponsor 261111 now, but don't need 7 in 'each' band (thou the overall needs to be 7)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

joe5002 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> From the above post....
> 
> ...


Good to know my ACS will be expiring I am thinking of reapplying with Project Management but then I am afraid that after I do for PM they might cancel that also. So not sure where we can apply exactly can't they have generic IT.


----------



## joe5002 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello all,
I heard all states have stopped sponsoring ICT business analyst now, I checked on ACT site. Is this true? any info?


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

joe5002 said:


> Hello all,
> I heard all states have stopped sponsoring ICT business analyst now, I checked on ACT site. Is this true? any info?


Is there any State nomination available at this moment?


----------

